# Wo günstig Hemden und Hosen kaufen?



## Paradoxium (18. Juni 2015)

*Wo günstig Hemden und Hosen kaufen?*

Hi Leute,

vielleicht ein etwas ungewöhnlicher Thread, aber pcghx hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen, und immerhin sind wir alle so Computer affin dass wir uns in den Weiten des Internets eigentlich auch auskennen. 

Folgendes:
Ich muss langsam meine Garderobe ändern, muss sie zur Business Garderobe umwandeln. Sprich einen Wochensatz (=7 Hemden, 7 Hosen, 7 Krawatten) Kleidung.

Ich bestelle ja verdammt gerne in China, weil dort alles so billig ist. Die Kleidung muss keine Marke sein oder Qualitativ hochwertig, einfach nur wie geleckt aussehen, und ich will eben nicht für jedes Hemd 30€ und für jede Hose 50€ ausgeben.

Nun, meine Krawatten hab ich schon aus Hong Kong für 1€/stück bekommen. Und eigentlich bekomm ich alles aus China für einen guten Preis. Aber bei Hemden und Hosen find ich nix :/ Das wundert mich etwas, da man sich vor Ort ja Hemden für 10€ maßschneidern lassen kann.
Das beste Angebot kommt bisher von Alibaba: 7$/Hemd. Allerdings will der Seller 85$ Versand.


Also kennt jemand von euch eine gute Quelle für billige business Hemden (weiß und schwarz) und für Anzughosen?

Es lebe der Kapitalismus! 

Viele Grüße
Paradoxium


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wo günstig Hemden und Hosen kaufen?*

Also wenn ich bedenke, dass die Hemden gebügelt werden wollen würde ich nicht zu Billigware greifen ^^

PS: Ich kaufe meine Hemden hier: BÃ¼gelfreie Hemden dank Extraglatt-Veredelung | Walbusch


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wo günstig Hemden und Hosen kaufen?*

Du weist aber schon, das auch die Näherrinnen von irgendwas Leben müssen? Bei 1€ kann da ja nicht mehr viel übrigleiben.


----------



## Paradoxium (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wo günstig Hemden und Hosen kaufen?*



taks schrieb:


> Also wenn ich bedenke, dass die Hemden gebügelt werden wollen würde ich nicht zu Billigware greifen ^^
> 
> PS: Ich kaufe meine Hemden hier: BÃ¼gelfreie Hemden dank Extraglatt-Veredelung | Walbusch



Der Stoff ist ja nicht zwingend billig, es verdient nur kein Importeur und/oder der Staat dran.
Danke für den Tipp, vielleicht leg ich mir auch ein, zwei von denen zu 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Du weist aber schon, das auch die Näherrinnen von irgendwas Leben müssen? Bei 1€ kann da ja nicht mehr viel übrigleiben.



Macht keinen Unterschied ob ich das direkt importiere oder hier kaufe. Die Importeure hier zahlen das Gleiche.
Soweit ich das aufnehmen konnte werden die Dinger auf Maschinen genäht, China ist weit fortschrittlicher als Bangladesch & co


----------



## T-Drive (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wo günstig Hemden und Hosen kaufen?*

Billig ist und bleibt billig, und das sieht man auch - früher oder später.

Schmeisst ein Job bei dem man "Buissness Kleidung" braucht nicht mal eben 6/8 Hundert € ab um sich mal standesgemäß einzukleiden 

Geiz ist oft nicht geil, weils auf kosten anderer/schwächerer geht.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wo günstig Hemden und Hosen kaufen?*

Gut, dass den Lohnempfängern in den Herstellungsländern dasselbe gezahlt wird, egal ob du das Hemd hier für 10€ oder 60€ kaufst. Qualität, Chemikalien und Arbeitsbedingungen ändern sich dabei 0.

Mit Marken förderst du die schlechten Bedingungen der Arbeiter vor Ort noch, da diese oftmals kurzfristige Kollektionen fertigen lassen, wogegen "Billighersteller" meist in gewaltigen Stückzahlen vorproduzieren, damit einfacher abzuwickeln sind und die Arbeiter nicht extra lange Schichten schieben müssen um kurzfristige Termine zu halten.

Hat alles 2 Seiten.


----------



## T-Drive (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wo günstig Hemden und Hosen kaufen?*

Ich meine ja auch nicht Import aus Fernost.

Warum brainshirt | Hemden aus organischer Baumwolle! Ökologisch, rein, klimaneutral!

Meine T-Shirts sind auch nur von der Marke mit dem Affen


----------



## crae (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wo günstig Hemden und Hosen kaufen?*

Krawatten für 1 Euro das Stück? Bei einer hochwertigen Krawatte kostet schon das Material wesentlich mehr. Also schon klar, dass bestimmte Firmen den selben Mist wie Billighersteller verhöckern, aber es gibt durchaus qualitativ wertige Klamotten. 

Ich weiß nicht ob du den Spruch kennst: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. Also wenn es dir wirklich am Geld mangelt greif zu, aber wenn du nur sparen willst, dann sparst du mit 1-Euro-Krawatten an der falschen Stelle. Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Paradoxium (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wo günstig Hemden und Hosen kaufen?*



crae schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob du den Spruch kennst: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. Also wenn es dir wirklich am Geld mangelt greif zu, aber wenn du nur sparen willst, dann sparst du mit 1-Euro-Krawatten an der falschen Stelle. Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.



Ich hab durchaus auch teure Krawatten. Kaum Qualitativer Unterschied zu den billig Teilen.

Im Markt wird dir vorgegaukelt dass alles so teuer ist, in der realität ist dort wenig Geld richtig viel.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wo günstig Hemden und Hosen kaufen?*



crae schrieb:


> Krawatten für 1 Euro das Stück? Bei einer hochwertigen Krawatte kostet schon das Material wesentlich mehr. Also schon klar, dass bestimmte Firmen den selben Mist wie Billighersteller verhöckern, aber es gibt durchaus qualitativ wertige Klamotten.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob du den Spruch kennst: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. Also wenn es dir wirklich am Geld mangelt greif zu, aber wenn du nur sparen willst, dann sparst du mit 1-Euro-Krawatten an der falschen Stelle. Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.



Gerade bei weißen Hemden ist es meiner Meinung nach sinnfrei teuer zu kaufen.
Deo/Schweißflecken, sonstige Schmutzflecken und schon kann man sie nicht mehr brauchen. Da kann man sich den Gang zur Wäscherei auch sparen und gleich ein neues kaufen.

Bei Krawatten würde ich auch keine Unsummen ausgeben. Ob es nun ein 1 Euro-Teil oder ein 100€ Teil von Armani ist erkennen die wenigsten ohne genauer hinzuschauen.


----------



## T-Drive (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wo günstig Hemden und Hosen kaufen?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Deo/Schweißflecken, sonstige Schmutzflecken und schon kann man sie nicht mehr brauchen. Da kann man sich den Gang zur Wäscherei auch sparen und gleich ein neues kaufen.



Da fällt mir ein, ich brauch ein neues Auto. Im alten ist der Aschenbecher voll.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wo günstig Hemden und Hosen kaufen?*

Toller Vergleich. 
Oder würdest du ein dreckiges Hemd nochmal für den Beruf anziehen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wo günstig Hemden und Hosen kaufen?*

Waschen?


----------



## taks (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wo günstig Hemden und Hosen kaufen?*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Waschen?



Je nach Art der Flecken nützt waschen auch nichts mehr ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wo günstig Hemden und Hosen kaufen?*

Ich bezog mein Post auf das hier:



> Deo/Schweißflecken, sonstige Schmutzflecken und schon kann man sie nicht mehr brauchen.



Wer wegen sowas neu kauft, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen 
Wenn man sich mit Rotwein oder Blaubeeren eingesaut hat mag das Stimmen, aber Schweißflecken? Das wird teuer wenn man im Sommer jeden Tag ein neues Hemd kaufen darf


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wo günstig Hemden und Hosen kaufen?*

Du ziehst also ein weißes Hemd an, welches durch Schweiß und Deo an Stellen wie unter den Armen oder am Kragen gelblich-beige ist? Diese Flecken kommen mit der Zeit, nicht durch einmaluges Anziehen. Ich zieh sowas jedenfalls nicht mehr an, macht keinen guten Eindruck wenn das weiße Hemd an manchem Stellen nicht mehr schön weiß ist.


----------



## mayo (22. Juni 2015)

*Wo günstig Hemden und Hosen kaufen?*

Mein deo macht keine gelben Flecken... Und weiße Wäsche kann ruhig mal auch gebleicht werden.  Dann strahlt alles wie neu.  Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die billigen Hemden schnell die Form verlieren, schonmal an den Ärmeln einlaufen, die doppelt geschlagenen Teile am Ärmel oder Kragen sowas wie Blasen kriegen, dort ist der Stoff meist nicht sauber zugeschnitten.  Außerdem ist die allgemeine Passform nicht die optimalste, das gilt aber nur für mich da ich Slimfit trage. 

Hochpreisig müssen sie aber nicht sein.  Aber auch keine 10€ Hemden. Die trägt man nur kurz und muss eh neu kaufen.  So zwischen 25-40€ ist man meist gut beraten.  Da fallen auch die Knöpfe nicht sofort nach dem ersten tragen ab.


----------



## worco (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wo günstig Hemden und Hosen kaufen?*

Also ich halt enichts davon Hemden/hosen Anzüge einfach im internet zu kaufen. Den größten Teil des Eindruck macht mMn die gute Passform, und die sieht man eben nicht/hat man meistens nicht wenn man blind irgendwo irgendwas bestellt was nen Kragen hat.
Dazu kommt noch dass ordentliche Bekleidung bei mir deutlich länger hält als günstige, zwar nie solange dass sich der Mehrpreis komplett amortisiert, aber solange dass es mir wert ist wenns doppelt solange hält und in der Zeit noch besser aussieht.
Da machens die Details, wie die richtige Armlänge bei Sakkos und Hemden usw.
Außerdem: Kauf lieber nen paar Hemden mehr und paar Hosen weniger, wer wechselt denn seine Hose so oft wie seine Hemden?

Kaufempfehlung von mir(auch wenn die dich vllt aufgrund des Preises erstmal schreckt): 
Hemden: Olymp. Immer die gleiche Passform(also es gibt verschiedene, aber wenn man einmal seine gefunden hat kann man blind kaufen), gibts mit extralangen Armen, egal wo ich war gute Beratung, und die kosten dann im Sale auch nur noch 40€. 
Anzüge: Meiner Meinung nach bekommt man da für 350-500€ auch schon sehr ordentliche Anzüge. Dann lieber einen für 350 nehmen und die Passform genau anpassen lassen als einen teureren. und lieber einen ordentlichen der nach was aussieht als 3 billige wo du wie ein Schluck Wasser drin hängst.
Das selbe gilt übrigens auch für Schuhe, ich hab auch mal Schuhe für 30 € gekauft, aber so um 100€ hält das Leder dann auch, die sind gut zu reinigen, bequem usw...

Also im Prinzip wie überall: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal(oder mehr) und sieht trotzdem nicht so doll aus( im vorliegenden Anwendungsfall)


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wo günstig Hemden und Hosen kaufen?*

Man bekommt für weniger Geld auch schon ordentliche Anzüge, da braucht man keine 350€, man muss nur etwas suchen. 
Ich habe nichts gegen teure und qualitativ hochwertige Kleidung. Aber mir ist bei einer 90€ Hose der Knopf nach 2 Wochen abgefallen und bei einer 140€ Jacke der Stoff innen gerissen. Kann dasselbe von Schuhen erzählen. Teuer bedeutet nicht immer gleich hochwertiger oder länger haltbar. 
Meine 10€ Sneakers von HM hab ich nun schon 4 Jahre. Das Plastik beim Übergang von der Sohle ist etwas eingerissen, ansonsten sehen sie nicht großartig schlechter aus als die teureren Converse.


----------



## worco (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wo günstig Hemden und Hosen kaufen?*

Klar, Pech kann man überall mal haben und weder Name noch Preis sind ein Garant für Qualität. Trotzdem gibts eben marken mit denen hab ich über Jahre gute Erfahrungen gemacht, wie z.B. Lloyd oder eben Olymp.
Und ich hab privat auch günstige T-Shirts oder Polos die ewig halten. 
Das mit dem Preis war ja auch nur einer meiner Punkte, gerade bei Businessbekleidung macht Passform einen riesigen Unterschied, also bei Hemden z.B. Schulter- und Kragenweite, Ärmellände, Tailliert oder nicht usw...und das wird bei einer Direktbestellung aus China eben schwer vorher testbar sein.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wo günstig Hemden und Hosen kaufen?*

Ich hab jetzt schon häufiger Kleidung aus den USA importiert, einfach weil da die Größenauswahl besser ist als bei uns und das Ganze auch mit unseren Konfektionsgrößen besser harmoniert. 
Mit Klamotten aus Italien und China kann man eh selten was anfangen - abgesehen von der Qualität fällt das fast immer zu klein aus (ist auch logisch, die Menschen dort sind allgemein kleiner als wir). Ich lege allgemein Wert auf gute Passform und richtige Arm-/Beinlängen und da nützt es wenig, wenn der Schneider, der die Klamotten entwirft, dafür einen ganz anderen Körperbau zugrunde legt, weil er aus einem anderen Land kommt, in welchem die Menschen auch anders gebaut sind. O Gott ich hoffe der Satz ist halbwegs verständlich gewesen


----------

